# Cost of life in Nuremberg



## Germanyexpat

Hi All,

I am writing to seek help from people living in Germany and close by Nuremberg. I am currently staying in Australia on Permanent resistant for last 3 years 

I am in the process of singing a new employer contract based in Germany and hence I have following questions.

Cost of living for 5 people (me, my wife, 3 kids [1 daughter 7 years grade 2], [1 son 5 years KG], [1 daughter 2 years]. I want to send my kids (Preferred Islamic) them to good private school.
The package offered is around €95,000 fixed, plus bonus 15%, plus international schooling per child (equivalent €12k) plus car

How is Nuremberg ? How are the schools, people and community ? Where should i look for accommodation where i would have minimum drive to Nuremberg and still let my kids to go to English private schools

I easily save 4000 aud per month so is this the best deal ?

Regards,


----------



## Nononymous

I think you'll just need to run the numbers yourself. There are online tax calculators and rental sites out there so you should be able to get a pretty good idea of what if anything you can save, though you'd also need to gather data for utilities, health and other insurance, cost of running a vehicle, etc.

There will be very few international schools in the area so it should be easy to find location and other info. And by definition the sites will be in English. Sounds like the cost is covered so that's not a factor if it does not exceed your allowance.

Once you know where the school is, you can figure out likely places to live and what commuting might be like, based on where you work. (Obviously no one here is going to tell you where to live without knowing school and work locations.) There are tons of rental sites out there but you can also hire a rental agent to help you. Presumably if the employer is willing to pay for private school, they are also providing relocation assistance?

As for "schools, people and community" it all depends on whether you plan to learn German and integrate. If you are putting your kids in private international school then it's likely you will just stay in the expat bubble, and your contact with the local population will be limited to simple transactional encounters.


----------



## wadistance

Can I say that from experience, having your youngest going to a German speaking kindergarten, and your middle learning German will be amazing for them long term. They’ll pick it up so easily and will be set with a language skill for life. 

95k in Germany is a lot of money - our family is not even on that combined, and we live in Hamburg and live very comfortably and still save. Cars are expensive and having one included takes that problem away 

I wish you all the best!


----------



## Germanyexpat

*Cost of living*

Thanks. I like your suggestion, but still any suggestions to find out what english schools ? Also, some body please help me to break down of following

Rent for 3 bed room in a nice area close to park and schools
electricity and gas bills
internet and phone package 
Groceries for weekly for 2 adults and 3 kids (mostly home cooked)
School already covered
every year travel to Australia.
driving to office daily
savings i save 3 aud monthly in Australia can i save same or little more ?

Also relocation cost will be covered by company. Do i need to take everything from Australia or I should buy everything in Germany new ?


----------



## Nononymous

Germanyexpat said:


> Thanks. I like your suggestion, but still any suggestions to find out what english schools ?


I would start here.


----------



## Germanyexpat

*Cost of living*

Guys - I found the school as FIS how is it ? If any body can share the feedback that would be great and its 20 minutes drive to work. 

Can some body guide me how to look apartments in Erlangen ? How is the area ? How are people any good parks, gim restaurants ? 

Is it cheap to buy stuff in Germany comparing to Australia ? 

Regards,


----------



## Bevdeforges

I've rarely heard Germany described as "cheap" - it tends to be rather expensive, but that depends quite a bit on what "stuff" you're looking to buy. And you'll find that the "stuff" you buy there is usually of excellent quality, which kind of justifies the price you pay for it.


----------



## Tellus

I heard that some Aussis gonna drive 300Kms for a sundowner...Nürnbergs stuff is cheaper.:amen:


----------



## wadistance

Depends what you’re buying. Electronics is always more expensive here. Food generally cheaper. Petrol much more expensive. Eating out a little more expensive. Football is cheaper. Beer is cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nononymous

The FIS is the only international school in the area. Wasn't that difficult to find, was it? No idea whether it's any good or not, but there does seem to be an significant expat cluster in the Herzo/Erlangen area so definitely a market to serve. 

What you do for schooling depends in part on your intentions. Staying for a few years only, or with older kids who've already started their education in English? International school is probably a good idea if you've got an expat package to cover the cost. Planning to stay forever, or with younger kids? Put them in the local schools so they learn the language and integrate properly. 

Otherwise for living costs etc. do you not have some sort of relocation assistance through the company? They should be able to give you a pretty good breakdown. Whether it's cheaper to bring your stuff or buy new depends on whether (a) shipping a container is paid for and (b) the electronics are compatible and (c) whether your stuff would fit into a German apartment or house.


----------



## Nononymous

Germanyexpat said:


> Can some body guide me how to look apartments in Erlangen ? How is the area ? How are people any good parks, gim restaurants ?


There are tons of rental sites out there - google is your friend - but this is as good as any, to start.

https://www.immobilienscout24.de/

Again, if you have relocation assistance they may be able to help by providing (and paying the large commission for) a rental agent who will help you navigate this transaction.

As for the rest of it, any nice mid-sized German city will have plenty of good parks and restaurants. Life is quite pleasant in that regard. The landscape is pretty (is it Franken or Oberfranken, I don't recall) and Erlangen is by all accounts a prosperous university town, with lots of higher tech industry (and expats) in the area, particularly adidas over in Herzo. 

As for "how are the people?" - they are a type of Bavarian. If you do not learn German and local customs and whatnot, your relations with them will be very simple and largely transactional. I don't think there is a bad situation with the far-right in that part of Germany (unlike say rural Saxony) so it's probably safe to go there as an obvious foreigner. That is however something to consider, particularly if one is, how shall we say it, not of European ancestry.


----------



## Germanyexpat

Awesome Stuff. 

Just like we have good stores in Australia. KMART and BIGW. What stores we have in Germany. 

what about electricity, gas and internet providers ?


----------



## Nononymous

Germany has stores. Germany has electricity, gas and internet providers.


----------

